# Coaster Fastbacks & 3 Speed Fastbacks



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 18, 2016)

5 Speed Fastbacks are fairly easy to find but you just don't see to many coaster brake and 3 speeds out there. Here are some of my coaster fastbacks, no repaints here.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 18, 2016)

3 Speed Fastbacks


----------



## Intense One (Mar 18, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> 3 Speed Fastbacks



Whoa! I'm coming over your house to play!   Nice collections of Rays................Ray


----------



## vastingray (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful bikes. Dan the man


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sweet Bikes Dan ...  I had an orange coaster as kid and loved it ...Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------

